# Drilling with an impact gun



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Impact guns are so nice and light that they seem to have taken over. The only thing I find myself using the cordless drill for anymore is drilling holes.

I was wondering how many people use their impact gun to drill holes? Most paddle bits already have the 1/4" quick connect shaft and they make normal bits with that shaft as well.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i do it all the time with my makita impact. works great, although some times the paddle bits get stuck in the chuck. not sure if its just from the heat causing the shank to expand, but i usually just tap the bit on the side a few times and comes right out


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Most bits aren't really designed to take the extra abuse from the impact action.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

eisert said:


> Most bits aren't really designed to take the extra abuse from the impact action.


i've used them plenty of time, especially in wood. I haven't had any problems with bits wearing out early, only a little "sticking" in chuck, which is really nothing more than a minor annoyance


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

The absolute best part of drilling with impact is NO WRIST STRAIN! I installed wiring for years and have permanent pain. Now I have a Makita impact and drill with nothing else. :thumbup:


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

I use my 12/18V impact driver to drill small pilot holes. I picked up a set of inexpensive hex-shank drill bits from HF. IMO its probably not wise to engage the impact mechanism drilling denser, deeper wood


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

aggreX said:


> I use my 12/18V impact driver to drill small pilot holes. I picked up a set of inexpensive hex-shank drill bits from HF. IMO its probably not wise to engage the impact mechanism drilling denser, deeper wood


I'm not sure of why you're reluctant. My friends and I have been drilling holes up to 1 1/2" through single and double 2x4s with our impacts in a professional capacity (daily) for years. Of course, we spend on quality tools so I might be less enthusiastic with lesser quality drills. I would note that paddle bits seem to work much better than auger bits with impact drills.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your big/better bit experience (I'll give it a shot) but the smaller HF bits can break in a small pilot hole. Under impact some hex shank plating may start to flake off or worse the hex-shanks can "mushroom" and get stuck in the chuck.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.makita.com/en-us/modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=20207


----------

